# i dont know if it is possible but



## Twin Fist (Oct 4, 2009)

cant the restriction of sending and receiving PM's be taken off the people that LIKE ME get themselves on permanent restricted access?

I know i am a bad boy, and lord knows i deserve the restricted access, i am not arguing that, but the inability to send or receive PM's is annoying and franking, means that some things have to be said in public that COULD have been private.

I know it is a software issue, and prob only Bob can answer it, but I thought i would ask.

BAD BOYS OF THE WORLD: UNITE!


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 4, 2009)

You could always, oh, try not collecting so many infraction points in the first place...     Just sayin', y'know...


----------



## Twin Fist (Oct 4, 2009)

it's not like i TRY to.......but thanks Captain Sarcasm

tats a joke, dont nuke me again!


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 4, 2009)

Let me try to be a little more helpful, then.  

The rules state:


> *5.7 Infraction System*
> 
> The following explains the infraction system on the boards. The rules themselves have not changed, but this is a good way for you to track how many infractions/warnings you've received and for the Admins to track how many infractions/warnings have been issued.
> 
> ...



Now, I'm not going to publicly discuss what your points are for, but MOST infractions expire.  Most of those that don't tend to result in a very rapid ban of the member.  As I read and understand the policy, when the points expire, access is restored.


----------



## Twin Fist (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah, "never expires"??

those suck. Hard. and I am pretty sure they are unlegal

or something....

*grumble grumble*

fine, i guess that old commercial was true.


crime doesnt pay


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 4, 2009)

Restricting access is supposed to be a penalty for repeated violations.  Once the temp points expire and the total drops below 30 points, access is restored.  Worst is "Seeking Tranquility". There you're stuck to talk to yourself forever.


----------



## Twin Fist (Oct 5, 2009)

navel contemplation for eternity?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 5, 2009)

Yup.  It's reserved for our "special friends".


----------



## artFling (Oct 5, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Yup.  It's reserved for our "special friends".



Wow John, There are guys out there who are more special than you.  I never would have figured on that.


----------



## Twin Fist (Oct 5, 2009)

me either


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 5, 2009)

Johns never left a profanity laced hate message on my voice mail. A few others however, have. There's also stalking, harassment, threats, intimidation, and at least 1 possible sex offender on the list, along with a few people who just didn't fit into the site's intent to not be a cess pool and flame war patch.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Johns never left a profanity laced hate message on my voice mail. A few others however, have. There's also stalking, harassment, threats, intimidation



Please stop talking about me like I'm not here.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 5, 2009)

I can see what John is aiming at in his OP and I sympathise totally. 

My reading of him has come to be that he's a blunt speaking, honest hearted, fellow and I have many times held the pair of us up as an example of how two people can hold very different opinions on some specific issue and still not come to blows over it. I suppose it helps that I've been around soldiers a lot and so don't faint when facing the verbal equivalent of both barrels of a shotgun . I know that I could sit at a pub table with him, arguing politics as a prime example, and there might be raised voices and the odd unfortunate word but I'd still happily drink with him and most definitely not part enemies.

However, the Net is not the same as face-to-face and courtesies and forms of address have to be utilised if the purely text based communication is not to descend into what is taken as abuse and offence irrevocably taken. At the end of the day, Internet discussion forums are very public conversations where the potential for misinterpretation is rife. It is only by moderating ourselves and considering carefully what we commit to screen that we can hope for productive exchanges.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 5, 2009)

Say what you mean. Mean what you say. 

People are too thin skinned these days and easily offended. 

Personally, I respect those that speak their minds as long as they back it up. It doesn't matter if I agree with them or not.

As long as there are no "personal" attackes involved, I think those that assert there views and back them up with something should be applauded. 

If you can't back up your argument and must resort to name-calling and/or personal attacks...then you need to be censored. Otherwise... I say, let it rip!


----------

